# Bau eines Steg / Sonnendecks



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (7. Apr. 2014)

Nachdem der Winter rum ist, wird es Zeit für den nächsten Bauabschnitt!

Ein Deck!

So sieht die Planung aus:
 
Eigentlich wollte ich die Unterkonstruktion aus ALU machen, aber das Angebot von NG war doch etwas hoch...

Zudem möchte ich gerne eine Unsichtbare Verschraubung.
http://www.sihga.com/terrasse/products/befestigung-nicht-sichtbar/dielenfixR-ii-df.html

Da ich zu den im Internet verfügbaren Aluprofilen keine klaren Angaben über die notwendigen Fundamente gefunden habe, bin ich dann doch auf Holz gegangen.

Da gibt es einen tollen Rechner für die Statik im Netz:
http://www.losmuchachos.at/allgemein/statik-fur-holz/

Einfach zu bedienen und dann kann man genau die Balkenstärke und die Spannweite berechnen.
Und man kann auch ausrechen wie weit die Balken auseinander sein dürfen bei einer bestimmten Dielenstärke!

Nach langen Recherchieren habe ich mich jetzt für IPE als Holz entschieden.
Es soll haltbar sein und nach Möglichkeit nicht Fasern oder splittern (man geht ja Barfuß zum schwimmen).

Das beste Angebot habe ich hier bekommen: http://www.bremer-holzvisionen.de/

Hat denn mit der Firma schon  jemand Erfahrung? Sie verlangen Vorkasse und da möchte man schon sicher sein.
Per E-Mail und Telefon sind sie auf alle Fälle sehr gut zu Erreichen und scheinen auch Kompetent zu sein.

Mit den Punktfundamenten habe ich schon angefangen. War erst mal ein ziemlicher Krampf mit dem Erdbohrer: Gerät aus dem ersten Baumarkt wollte nicht anspringen und die Zentrierspitze am Bohrer war abgebrochen.
Und bei dem Gerät aus dem zweiten Baumarkt war der Bohrer absolut stumpf.
Damit hätte man im Sand bohren können aber im Lehm - keine Chance!
Zum Glück konnte ich die Klinge abschrauben und umdrehen. Dann hat es 20 sec. für ein Loch gedauert!
Man sollte sich also das Gerät im Laden genau anschauen und vorführen lassen.

Weitere Bilder über den Baufortschritt kommen.

Viele Grüße,
Knut


----------



## hkkleemann (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Knut,
danke an der Stelle auch gleich mal für deine Antwort auf meine Frage zum Trägerbalken meines Sonnendecks! 
Überspannt dein Deck auch eine Grube/Kammer? Es sieht in der Skizze nicht so aus, da du ja auch Auflagepunkte hast? Die kleinen grauen Punkte sind ja Stützen, oder? 
Den Link bzgl. den unsichtbaren Verschraubungen habe ich auch gleich mal verfolgt. Anfangs- und Endbrett musst du dann aber doch noch - wie üblich - von oben durchbohren. Bin für mein Sonnendeck auf WPC gestoßen. Da wird zumindest von oben nix gebohrt. Alles mit Klammern. Schau mal hier, wenn du magst: Mondesi - Schöner Shoppen

LG, 
Hans


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Hans,

Ich habe keine Filteranlage unter meinem Deck.
Die Fundamente habe ich mit KG Rohr gemacht und dies sind in der Zeichnung die grauen Punkte.

WPC hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber so Klammersysteme gibt es auch für Holzdielen. Da muss man nur spezielle Bretter mit Nut kaufen und die sind natürlich gleich eine Ecke teurer.

Am Mittwoch ist mein Holz gekommen (die Spedition hatte sich nicht angemeldet und es war purer Zufall, dass ich noch zuhause war) und ich habe seit dem an meinem  Deck gebaut. 
Die Qualität ist echt Klasse! Nicht nur die Bretter haben einen Zuschlag in der Länge, sondern auch die Balken (> 15 cm).
Mal sehen wie weit ich mit dem Holz reiche dann wird es gleich ein Stückchen größer.

Die DielenFIX sind ganz OK, aber mit schnell hat das nichts zu tun (vielleicht fixieren?).
Pro langes Brett habe ich jetzt 40 Schrauben statt 16 wenn ich durchgeschraubt hätte. So habe ich pro Brett 20 bis 30 Minuten gebraucht! Die Schrauben am Anfanfsbrett fallen kaum auf und ist für mich OK. 
Aber die restliche Fläche sieht einfach nur toll aus. Und da ich durch die Gegebenheiten die Balken der Unterkonstruktion nicht ganz grade / symetrisch legen konnte, hätte das mit den Schrauben echt nach Murks ausgesehen.

Aktuelle Bilder mit der Beplankung muss ich noch machen. Hier nur mal ein paar Bilder vom Bau.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Mai 2014)

Und hier noch die aktuellen Bilder.
      
Die kurzen Bretter muss ich noch montieren...

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2014)

sehr schöne Baudoku...sehr schönee Teichanlage


----------



## Susanne (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Knut,

cool - bin sehr beeindruckt - und sogar IPE ... das hatte ich mir auch überlegt, war mir aber zu teuer - aber Dein Lieferant scheint ja bezahlbare Preise zu haben. Und Du bist mit der Qualität zufrieden so wie es sich liest??? Garapa hat der auch ... und auch in glatt ... da werde ich morgen nochmal meine Konstruktion durchrechnen ... wie gut, dass ich sie in Excel gemacht habe 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Mai 2014)

Hi Susanne

Ja, IPE ist echt ein Traum. Habe lange gezögert und auch mit anderen Hölzern gerechnet. 
Aber hier waren es letztendlich war der Aufpreis ca. 500 Euro und man baut so ein Deck ja (hoffentlich) nur einmal 
Ich bin echt zufrieden mit der Qualität. Etwas chaotisch ist die Lage im Augenblick bei allen Lieferanten, da es Hochsaison ist und die kaum hinterher kommen, die Bestellungen abzuarbeiten. Aber am Telefon (auch wenn es mal etwas dauern kann) sind die echt hilfsbereit. Bei den Preisen die man online bekommt, ruhig noch mal nachfragen,  manchmal geht noch ein bisschen was... 
Bei mir hat die Lieferung übrigens 3 Wochen gedauert - trotz Ostern.

Liebe Grüße, Knut


----------



## hkkleemann (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend Knut,
kann mich an der Stelle nur anschließen, sieht richtig klasse aus! Vor allem die Unterkonstruktion, bzw. die Fundamente mit KG Rohr Stücken zu realisieren, habe ich nun gleich für eine andere Ecke in Erwägung gezogen.  

Ob ich das Sonnendeck letztendlich wirklich mit WPC muss sich noch zeigen. Da sind noch sehr viele ? was die Filterkammer und die Randgestaltung angeht. Werde natürlich auch wieder Bilder machen, wenn es denn mal weitergeht. 

Sonnendeck muss ich ja auch von der Unterkonstruktion her gut überlegen, denn zumindest ein Teil sollte ja noch klappbar sein, damit ich für Wartungsarbeiten hinunter steigen kann.  

LG und noch viel Spaß,
Hans


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Hans

Das mit dem KG Rohr habe ich mir auch hier im Forum abgeschaut
Ich habe DN100 genommen, aber wenn man Balken stoßen muss, oder man etwas aus der Flucht kommt ist die Auflagefläche schon sehr klein. Also besser die 125 KG Rohre nehmen.
Aufgrund der Probleme mit dem Erdbohrer hatte ich dann Löcher mit einem deutlich größeren Durchmesser als meine KG Rohre. Aber das war im Nachhinein ein Vorteil, da so ein Erdbohrer ja kein "Präzisionsgerät" ist. Dann kann man die Position des Rohrs noch entsprechend verändern. Ich habe dann um das Rohr auch mit Estrich aufgefüllt und dadurch alles noch besser stabilisiert. Estrich habe ich genommen, da ich keine Betonmischer habe und so kann man das schnell in der Schubkarre anmischen. Ist aber schon erstaunlich wieviel Estrich man da braucht. Bei mir waren es dann 20x 30 kg Säcke also 600 KG!
Einen Tip: wenn man die Rohre noch ein bisschen in die Erde rammen will/muss sollte man ein Brett nehmen, welches das Rohr komplett überdeckt. Ich hatte erst nur eine Latte genommen und da sind mir einige Rohre ausgebrochen, da die punktuelle Belastung beim Einschlagen zu hoch war. Mit dem Brett gab es dann keine Probleme mehr.
Ach ja und den Estrich / Beton nach dem einfüllen ordentlich stampfen!

Gruß, Knut


----------



## hkkleemann (12. Mai 2014)

Ja, das mit dem Wegplatzen oder Ausbrechen beim Einschlagen der KG Rohre habe ich auch schon leidvoll erfahren. Hahaha 
Ich hatte dann beim neuen Versuch einen KG Deckel aufgesteckt (ohne Dichtring) und mir so beholfen. Aber mit einem Brett ist nat. auch 'ne prima Idee. 

Dank des tollen Wetters (das war ironisch) kam ich am Wochenende unheimlich gut voran (=Wunschdenken). 
Grüße,
Hans


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (19. Mai 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde

Am Samstag habe ich es nach ca. 1500 Schrauben geschafft, dass Sonnendeck soweit fertig zu stellen, dass wir es uns dann am Sonntag am Teich gemütlich machen konnten. 
 
Bei knapp 20 °C Wassertemperatur konnte man die Badeleiter schon mal ausprobieren.
     
Die Leiter kann man einklappen, wenn man sie nicht braucht.

Den __ Moderlieschen scheint es auch zu gefallen. Sie haben schon abgelaicht und wenn man ins Wasser steigt sind sie gleich neugierig um einen rum.
   
Der Pflanzen-/Bodenfilter sieht auch ganz gut aus, nur der __ Rohrkolben ist etwas mickrig.
 

Das Wasser ist immer noch klar, und wenn die weiteren Pflanzen da sind, wird es mit den Fadenalgen vielleicht dann auch weniger...

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## krallowa (19. Mai 2014)

Moin Knut,

sehr schönes Sonnendeck.
Ich sehe auf den Bildern das du das Holz überstehen hast.
Wie weit steht das Deck über der Unterkonstruktion?
Gerade in dem Bereich der Leiter würde mich das interessieren, da ich mir auch eine Terrasse direkt bis zum Teich bauen möchte.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Krallowa,

also die Balken der Unterkonstruktion sind Bongossi 90x90 mm und stehen im Bereich der Leiter bis zu 64 cm über, ohne das sich da irgendetwas durchbiegt.

Die Dielen (IPE 21x145 mm) habe ich ca. 15 cm überstehen lassen und da kann sich ein 100 kg Mann draufstehen, ohne das sich das durchbiegt.

Leider konnte ich den Balken parallel zum Teich nicht gerade legen und da ich die Bretter in der Flucht gelegt habe, ist der Überstand dann immer größer geworden. (Einen zusätzlichen Querträger konnte ich wegen der Höhe nicht unterbringen)
Bis 20 bis 25 cm Überstand bewegt sich eigentlich nicht wirklich was, wenn ich darüber laufe. 

Im Bereich der Leiter sind es aber ca. 35 cm. Da biegt sich die Diele schon durch, wenn ich mich auf nur ein Brett stelle. 
Wenn man sich auf den Rand setzt ist die Belastung verteilt und dann ist es aber kein Problem.
Ich habe längs unter die Bretter im Bereich der Leiter dann eine Verstärkung geschraubt. 
Damit ist es besser und hält die Belastung beim Nutzen der Leiter, ist aber nicht perfekt. 
Ich werde jetzt noch quer unter die Dielen einen Balken oder ein Aluprofil schrauben, damit die Last sich immer auf mehrere Bretter verteilt. Damit sollte es dann gehen, solange nicht jemand meint auf dem Rand Trampolin springen zu müssen. 
Beim nächsten Teich baue ich die Fundamente für das Deck gleich mit ein, damit man das Problem nicht hat...

Viele Grüße,

Knut

PS: Im Album habe ich noch ein paar mehr Bilder, aber wenn dich was besonders Interessiert, kann ich auch noch mal eine Detailaufnahme machen.


----------



## krallowa (20. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,

danke für die Auskünfte, werde dann mal sehen ob ich am "Überhang" dann auch Versteifungen unterbaue oder evtl. einen Querbalken setze.


----------



## Susanne (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Knut,

so - Bestellung ist bei mir jetzt auch raus. Hab "leider" eine kleinere Menge als Du - konnte beim Preis nicht nachverhandeln - mehr als 2 % Skonto bei Vorauszahlung war nicht drin - hab mich aber trotzdem jetzt auch für Ipé entschieden. Jetzt hätte ich noch zwei Fragen an Dich:

Du hast ja verdeckte Befestigung gewählt - ich hab im Internet gelesen, dass man bei Ipé eher zu einer sichtbaren Befestigung rät (vermutlich wegen Verdrehen). Was war Deine Entscheidungsbasis für die verdeckte Befestigung?

Die zweite Frage ist kürzer: Hast Du Edelstahlschrauben genutzt, die bedingt säureresistent sind (A4) oder hast Du die nicht säureresistenten genommen?

Bei den Schrauben bin ich auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Lieferanten ... die selbstbohrenden für meine Alu-Unterkonstruktion scheint es fast nirgends passend zu geben ....

Jetzt mal schauen, wie schnell die Bretter zu mir brauchen ..

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Meine Alukonstruktion wird übrigens ca. 180 überstehen ... auf 120x60x4 Vierkantrohren ... vom Statiker berechnet


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Susanne

Ich habe die "normalen" Edelstahl Dielenfix genommen. 
Und ich habe die von zwei Händlern unabhängig von einander angeboten bekommen!?!
Aber kommt vermutlich darauf an, wen man fragt.
Bei mir waren es aber rein optische Gründe. Wenn die Schrauben nicht in der Flucht liegen sieht es einfach murks aus...

Nach den Angaben im Eurotec Katalog (hatte ich mir schicken lassen) ist das mit IPE kein Problem mit einfachen Edelstahl oder A2. Sogar C1 soll OK sein.
Aber die haben auch A4 Schrauben um direkt in Alu zu schrauben, wie ich dir ja schon geschrieben hatte. Bekommst du z.b. hier http://www.schrauben-paul.com/Terrassen---Gartenbau/Terrassenschrauben/product-311-312.html
Vielleicht findest du ja dort die passenden Schrauben. Ich hatte die mit dem Holz zusammen bestellt und der Rest sind A2 Terrassenschrauben von Spax aus dem Baumarkt.

Viel Erfolg!

Knut


----------



## Susanne (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo Knut,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort und sorry für mein schlechtes Gedächtnis.

Aus optischen Gründen würde ich auch gerne verdeckt verschrauben, mir scheint aber die direkte Verschraubung haltbarer ... mal schauen, hab ja noch ein paar Tage zum Grübeln - in die Flucht bekommen wir sie auf jeden Fall - hab schließlich einen begabten Freund  (okay, er ist Holztechniker und arbeitet täglich mit Holz - aber halt leider nicht mit Tropenholz). Hattest Du eigentlich arg Verschnitt oder mal ein schlechtes Brett dazwischen? Ich hab nur 1 2440ger Brett mehr bestellt als ich brauche ... hoffe, dass alles gut läuft ...das Zeug ist schon arg teuer.

Die Schrauben bei Paul hab ich auch gefunden (oder hatte ich den Link schon mal ) ... find die nur so aaaarg teuer ... will ich über 100,- Euro nur für Schrauben ausgeben???? Sog. "gehärtete" gibt's schon für gut 30,- Euro http://www.schraubenexperten.de/ter...filbohrschraube-edelstahl-gehartet-tx-25.html ... wenn ich nur wüßte, ob die okay wären ... hab da mal hingemailt ... mal schauen, ob ich Antwort bekomme. Das Schraubenthema tu ich mir Freitag nochmal intensiver an, jetzt erstmal schlafen und dann wieder Geld für die Schrauben etc. verdienen 

Guts Nächtle
Susanne


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Susanne,
dann würde ich in Deinem Fall die Bretter nicht über die volle Länge legen. So kannst Du auch verzogene Bretter nutzen, indem Du sie in kürzere Stücke sägst. Mal ein Beispiel für 2,40m: erste Innenlage (!) 0,60 m, 1,20 m, 0,60 m; zweite Innenlage 1,20 m, 1,20 m; dann wiede wie die erste usw. usf. Du benötigst dann halt 4 Schrauben an jeder Stosskante, und brauchst etwas mehr Zeit (und einen Freund, der das auch in der Flucht hält). Das Ergebnis entschädigt m. M. nach die Mühen. Die Mehrkosten für Schrauben sind verschmerzbar. Ein kurzes sehr schiefes Brett läßt sich halt in mehrenen Stücken noch in einer Linie montieren, ohne es gewaltsam "auf Linie" zu bringen. Zwingt man ein verzogenes langes Brett in eine Gerade, so wirft es sich halt (zwischen den "Schraub-Punkten") in der Höhe/Tiefe, und man erzeugt tolle Stolperkanten.
Als zweiten Tipp würde ich die Stosskanten mit einem Fräser mit etwa dem Seitenprofil des Bretts anfasen, das sieht einfach professionell aus, und hat viele andere Vorteile (Späne - auch bei WPC!, Ausriß vom Sägen kaschiert, Wasserablauf, schlecht einsehbare senkrechte "Witterkante"). 
Knut, Dein Deck sieht toll aus! Hast Du eine Konterlattung in der UK verwendet? Bei mir liegt auf der 90x90 mm²-UK (in Laufrichtung der Bretter) eine 45x70 mm² Lattung, auf der die Bretter geschraubt wurden. Auf diese Weise überbrückt mein freitragender Steg > 1m, und man könnte wilde Konturen mit den Brettern bilden. Wenn Du auch eine Konterlattung hast, dann ist das ja eine gute Basis zur Stabilisierung (bei mir laufen über den gesamten Rand zwei UK-Latten, die die Last verteilen, das Abschlussbrett und die sekrechte Verkleidung tragen).


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Susanne
kein Problem, dass du noch mal gefragt hast.
Schrauben sind schon teuer, aber billige No-Name würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen! Da schert man doch schnell den Kopf mal ab!
Die Dielenfix haben ca. 35 cent pro Stück inkl. der Schrauben gekostet, also bei 2 Packungen á 300 Stück sind das auch 210 Euro...

Aber wenn du eine Holzfachmann hast, wird das sicher richtig gut!
Zusammenfassen kann man sagen:
Unsichtbare Verschraubung: Schön aber Zeitaufwendig!
Sichtbare Verschraubung: schneller, aber zusätzliche Verletzung der Holzoberfläche

Haltbar wird beides sein (hoffentlich). Von der Optik sind halt glatte Dielen schon wie Parkett und da würden mich die Schrauben stören.

Zur Qualität der Dielen:
Eigentlich hatte ich keinen Ausschuss! Ich hatte nur 3 Bretter mehr bestellt und dann sortiert, dass die normalen "Fehler" nicht gerade im Haupt-Sichtbereich sind.
Aber da auch die Balken etwas länger waren, wurde das Deck dann ein bisschen größer und jetzt sind gerade mal 1 1/2 Bretter übrig, die aber auch OK sind.
Und die meisten Dielen waren auch richtig grade. Ich konnte die über 4,5 m ohne Probleme verlegen und brauchte nur bei manchen mit einem Ratschengurt ein wenig nachhelfen, da es eine Abweichung von vielleicht 1 - 2 cm auf die Länge gab. Ich habe mit einer 8 mm Fuge gearbeitet.
Ich wollte auf alle Fälle ein Stückeln vermeiden.
Die Oberfläche des Holz ist schön glatt und super angenehm, um Barfuss darüber zu laufen. Ich werde aber (wenn ich dann mal Langeweile habe) noch mal fein schleifen und das Holz einölen. Aber zuerst muss ich jetzt unsere andere Terrasse am Haus neu aufbauen, da die Fichtenbalken durchgemorscht sind. Aber dann machen wir es gleich richtig und werden dort auch IPE verlegen. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema...

Hallo Rolf,
Nein, ich habe keine Konterlattung, da ich sonst mit der Höhe nicht hingekommen wäre. Dann wäre es natürlich mit dem Überstand viel einfacher.
Ich habe die 90x90 in etwa 55 cm Abstand gesetzt und direkt darauf dann die Dielen.

Viele Grüße,

Knut

Hallo liebes Mod-Team! Vielleicht hätte ich doch gleich ein neues Thema "Bau eines Sonnendecks" aufmachen sollen...
Könnt Ihr die entsprechenden Beiträge in ein neues Thema verschieben? Ist dann vielleicht übersichtlicher?!? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Susanne (23. Mai 2014)

Au ja - ich wäre auch für ein eigenes Thema "Bau eines Sonnendecks - Bau eines Stegs" ... idealerweise in der Nähe der Fachbeiträge ... da hab zumindest ich als erstes gesucht 

Hallo Knut,

Holz ist bestellt, Lieferung kommt Anfang Juni wenn ich Urlaub habe. Bin sehr gespannt. Mit der Länge der Bretter werde ich ja kein Thema habe, da es bei mir ja "Stege" sind und da ist das längste Brett ca. 1,50 m lang. (@ Rolf: So kann ich automatisch Deinem Vorschlag folgen )

Warum würdest Du noch einmal abschleifen? Damits noch "zarter" zu den Füßen wird oder weils leichte Unebenheiten zwischen den Hölzern hat?
Ölen würde ich übrigens nicht, auch wenns Deinem Auge weh tut, wenns grau wird ... das Öl wird zum Teil im Teich landen und Dir die Wasserqualität arg versauen ... Bricht mir zwar auch fast das Herz, aber was ich alles gelesen habe ... Farbe, Öl, etc. ist schädlich für unser kleines Ökosystem. Ist bei mir auch der Grund, warum ich mich für Ipé entschieden habe, das hält auch unbehandelt lange ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (23. Mai 2014)

Klingt gut, Susanne - das wird bestimmt richtig schön!

Schleifen, naja wirklich nötig ist es nicht, aber das sind so ein paar kleine Bereiche...
Es ist eigentlich nur einmal mit feinen Schleifpapier abziehen geplant, aber vielleicht lass ich es auch 

Wir haben jetzt bei der Hitze der letzten Tage den Teich schon kräftig zum Abkühlen genutzt und es ist einfach angenehm auf dem glatten Holz barfuß zu laufen. Wir haben an der anderen Terrasse geriffelte Dielen und die sind bei weiten nicht so angenehm zum Barfußlaufen.

Ölen oder nicht ist auch so eine grundsätzliche Frage und du hast Recht, dass man da wie ein Schießhund aufpassen muss, dass nichts ins Wasser kommt!
Ich will es eigentlich auch nur mit einem Öl getränkten Tuch abreiben.
Von der Haltbarkeit her ist es sicher nicht nötig. Aber das Holz wirkt geölt halt noch schöner...

Ich würde aber auf alle Fälle die Schnittkanten versiegeln! 
Da gibt es spezielle Mittel (sieht eigentlich aus wie normaler Holzleim und ist es vielleicht auch ) und soll ein zu starkes Austrocknen und Reißen vom Rand her vermeiden.


Liebe Grüße, Knut


----------



## Susanne (23. Mai 2014)

Hi Knut,

Schnittkantenversiegeln ... ja ... das hab ich auch gelesen ... bin ja grundsätzlich ein  misstrauischer Mensch ... ob das wirklich nötig ist oder ob da nur Geld gemacht wird mit? Fakt ist halt leider, dass alles, was im Holz ist und auswaschbar ist, durch Regen ins Wasser kommt. Gibt ja sogar Hölzer, die natürliches Material auswaschen. Versiegelung, Öl, Staub ... wird alles im Teich landen ... über kurz oder lang ... wie aber halt auch so vieles anderes, was nicht vom Holz kommt sondern aus der Luft (Vogelsch..., Blüten, Feinstaub ... aber auch andere Teiche haben überlebt, warum also auch  nicht die unseren 

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Hab übrigens den "Meldeknopf" gedrückt und die Moderatoren auf Deinen Wunsch aufmerksam gemacht, dass das alles in ein extra Thema kommt


----------



## Susanne (3. Juni 2014)

Warum  regnet es gerade, wo ich doch eigentlich weiterbauen will? Okay, dann bekommt Ihr halt ein paar Fotos von meinem "Technik-Steg", vom anderen hab ich noch keine Bilder gemacht.

Auf dem großen Bild seht Ihr die volle Unterkonstruktion. Was Ihr darauf vermutlich nicht sofort seht ist der Träger, der unter den 3 langen Trägern (in der Mitte) quer liegt - da liegen die Steine drüber. Die Alu-Träger sind 120x60x4 und laut meinem Statiker sollen das reichen, um 1,80 frei tragend schweben zu lassen. Natürlich nur mit dem entsprechenden Gegengewicht.

 


  Für das Gegengewicht habe ich ca. 100x100x30 Erde ausgehoben. Die Träger haben wir je seitlich mit "gebogenen Füßen" versehen und diese mitm Edelstahlschrauben am Träger befestigt (M8 warens glaub ich). Zwischen den Trägern soll dann der Schlauch vom Skimmer durchlaufen und nach hinten verschwinden. Die ausgehobene Erde habe ich hinter der spontan erstellten Trockenmauer "entsorgt" ... sieht man auf dem Foto jetzt nicht, aber dahinter ist dann ein Baum und die Quelle .. paßt sich optisch ganz gut ein. Mauer ist noch nicht fertig, da der 2"-Schlauch noch nicht da ist - auf dem Bild liegt nur noch der alte Schlauch, um den Kreislauf sicherzustellen.

  Vorderer Teil

  Detailaufnahme von dem linken und mittleren Träger vorne. Die zwei Schienen, die dort angenietet sind, werden meinen selbstgebastelten Skimmer "tragen". Drüber kommt dann eine Klappe ... da mach ich Euch dann auch noch ein Foto, wenn die fertig ist ...
   Obere Ecke vom Skimmer mitm der Trageleiste. Der Skimmer wird dann an die obigen Schienen reingeschoben.

Und schon scheint die Sonne wieder ... raushüpf ;-)

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Wie weit steht das Deck über der Unterkonstruktion?



Kleiner Tipp: wenn möglich keinen Überstand der Dielen über die Unterkonstruktion, Die Dielen "schüsseln" bei Überstand am Ende nach oben, das Wasser kann dann nicht mehr ablaufen, die Dielen bleiben am Ende länger nass nach Regen und es bildet sich schneller Grünbelag. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Susanne (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Wuzzel,

guter Tipp, sicher auch wichtig bei __ Douglasie oder ähnlichem "weicheren Holz".

Ich hab bei mir das 2%-Gefälle so angelegt, dass der höchste Punkt vorne am Steg ist. Das Wasser läuft also über die Dielenbreite ab, nicht über die Dielenlänge ... und wenn es sich vorne nach oben schüsselt (nettes  Wort ) dann läufts denke ich trotzdem ab. Bei meinem Holz (IPE) wird sich aber vermutlich auch nix schüsseln ... und der Grünbelag wird gnadenlos abgeschrubbt.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2014)

Susanne schrieb:


> Hi Knut,
> 
> Schnittkantenversiegeln ... ja ... das hab ich auch gelesen ... bin ja grundsätzlich ein  misstrauischer Mensch ... ob das wirklich nötig ist oder ob da nur Geld gemacht wird mit?



Ob das nötig ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Fakt ist, Holz nimmt über das Hirnholz am schnellsten Feuchtigkeit auf und gibts Sie dort ab.
Harthölzer kommen in der Regel mit versiegelten Kopfkanten vom Lieferanten. Wenn man die Bretter kürzt und neu versiegelt vermindert man die Rissbildung vor Kopf = bessere Optik und längere Lebensdauer. Die Importeure würden es nicht machen, wenn es nicht sinnvoll wäre.
Das ist übrigens kein Leim, sondern ein wachshaltiger unsichtbarer Anstrich.
Wir machen das bei höherwertigen Konstruktionen auch bei anderen Hölzern, z.B. Terrassenüberdachungen aus Leimbindern.
Im Verhältnis zu den Gesamtkosten kann man die Kosten für so ein Döschen Hirnholzversiegelung wohl eher vernachlässigen.

Gruß
Wuzzel

edit: Wer es gerne wissenschaftlich mag, hab hier noch eine Diplomarbeit zur Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme von Holz gefunden. http://www.diplom.de/e-book/226815/...abe-trocknung-unter-verschiedenen-bedingungen


----------



## Susanne (3. Juni 2014)

Hi Wuzzel,

ohne Frage ist das sicher gut für das Holz ... aber ist das auch gut für den Teich drunter? Davor habe ich Bedenken, wenn sich das Zeug auswäscht mit der Zeit ... und das wird es ... dann landet das ja alles im Teich ... - um das Geld für das Döschen geht's mir nicht (ich habe aufgehört zu rechnen, was der Steg kostet ... Fakt ist: Er ist schweineteuer)

Grüßle Susanne, die jetzt mal das Zutatenverzeichnis von Hirnholzversiegelung studieren wird ...


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Susanne, die meisten Mittel die ich kenne sind da unbedenklich, man wendet ja auch nur eine sehr kleine Menge an, weil es ja nur um die Stirnkanten geht. 
Wers noch ne Nummer mehr Öko will, der nimmt einfach flüssiges Kerzenwachs und taucht die Enden der Bretter da kurz rein, ist aber dann nicht überstreichbar und ggf. nicht so dauerhaft.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Susanne (4. Juni 2014)

Hi Wuzzel,

werde es mir ernsthaft überlegen, wenn ich auch  ernsthaft ein Schisser bin. Wie war das mit 1 Tropfen Öl versaut 1000 Liter Wasser dauerhaft oder so?

Tropft das Zeug beim Auftragen oder ist das eher wie eine Paste? (Frage zielt darauf hin, ob ich das auch verarbeiten kann, wenn die Bretter schon montiert sind).

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juni 2014)

Da gibt es sicher unterschiedliche Produkte. Das was ich kenne ist eher dick (von PNZ ... die Abkürzung steht für plfanzlich, natürlich, zukunftsorientiert, soweit ich weiss). Und nicht vergessen: die Bretter am Ende anfasen, dann läuft das Wasser noch besser ab. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Susanne,
den Antworten vom Wuzzel kann ich nur zustimmen ! Ich bin leider kein Holzexperte, habe aber selbst mit Holz im eigenen Garten gebaut, anderswo geholfen und zugeschaut und nachgefragt. Wenn Du schon so vorsichtig bist, dann kürze doch die Breite Deines Stegs auf wenige cm neben den äußeren Trägern. Das ist wirklich nötig. Mit dem Versiegeln hätte ich keine Probleme, ein guter Teich kommt verdammt gut klar mit Öl und Fett (so er denn damit überhaupt konfrontiert wird, dazu gibt es hier im Forum schon viele threads - ich geb' Dir mal den Tipp Lampenöl ).
Bitte folge Wuzzels Tipp zur Kantenversiegelung, oder lass Dir einen alternativen Rand einfallen - das wäre ansonsten echt schade um den Steg. "PNZ" ist sicher eine gute Marke (habe ich auch schon bei uns gesehen ), alternativ geht wirklich auch Kerzenwachs (der übrigens fest wird, wenn er auf Wasser trifft, und schwimmt oben - was willst Du mehr?). Vertraue Deinem Biosystem Teich, das kommt verdammt gut klar mit plötzlichen Ölfilmen und solchen Dingen (das ist kein Aufruf zum Provozieren, sondern zum Beruhigen )! Meine Terasse wurde nach dem Teichbau auch schon mehrmal per Pinsel geölt... .


----------



## Susanne (5. Juni 2014)

Wuzzel ... was soll ich sagen ... eigentlich hättest Du schon längst (ggf. mit Karsten) einen Fachbeitrag zum Thema Stegbau schreiben können ...    ....

Meinen Bretter sind der länge nach gefast (gefaast - gefaßt ...?) und das Wasser soll gefälligst den kürzesten Weg nehmen ... dazu hab ich ja extra das Gefälle eingebaut ...

Grüßle Susanne, die grad eine winzige Pflanzpause macht ...


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juni 2014)

Normalerweise ist das Gefälle in Längsrichtung der Dielen und das Brett wird am Kopf leicht abgeschrägt, gefast mit einer Fase versehen oder wie auch immer man das nennen möchte. Da die abgeschrägte Kante am Rand eines Brettes Fase genannt wird ist das Adjektiv auch fasen. Würde man die Kante fassen, dann ist das ja was ganz Anderes.

 Da so ein Steg ja oft am Wasser ist, und man da runterfallen, durchbrechen und ähnliches kann. Im schlimmsten Fall sogar jemand ertrinken könnte halte ich mich da mit einem Fachbeitrag zur Konstruktion eines Steges vornehm zurück. Jeder Steg ist von der Konstruktion her individuell auf die örtliche SItuation und das Baumaterial abzustimmen. In einen Fachbeitrag gehört dazu eine statische Berechnung und ggf. ein Geländer. 
Was weiss ich, ob es nicht eine EU - Richtlinie für den Bau von Stegen gibt usw. 
Das ist mir schlicht zu heikel.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Susanne (5. Juni 2014)

Hi Wuzzel,

stimmt - an die Risiken habe ich nicht gedacht ... da müßte man ja als allererstes einen Haftungsausschluss vor den Fachbeitrag setzen.

Müde Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (9. Juni 2014)

Sodele ... Hirnholzversiegelung bestellen wir gerade. Wegen dem Schüsseln mach ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken, normalerweise passiert das eher bei Jahresringen ... und das Tropenholz ist ja schon sehr dicht. Die 10 cm Überstand hoffe ich, dass es aushält und wenn nicht, dann ist es immer noch schnell abgesägt.

@ Rolf: Deinen Beitrag hab ich irgendwie leider erst gerade wahrgenommen, warum auch immer.

Wollte auf jeden Fall jetzt noch 2 Fotos einstellen von den beiden Stegen ... die Klappe vom Techniksteg ist noch nicht angeschlossen, aber das seht Ihr ja nicht


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Susanne,
das ist doch richtig gut geworden ! Einen möglichen Rand kannst Du Dir für den nächsten Steg überlegen , bis dahin hast Du wohl jetzt mehr als ein paar jahre Zeit .


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juni 2014)

Sehr schick geworden  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Susanne (14. Juni 2014)

Danke für die positiven Rückmeldungen/Klicks 

Mein Herzallerliebster hat jetzt noch die Kanten gefräst ... sind jetzt schön rund - tut nichts mehr weh beim Füße-ins-Wasser hängen. Und morgen kommt jetzt auch die Hirnholzversiegelung drauf - ist leider bitter nötig - das Holz reißt schon ein. Hab jetzt ferax Hirnholz Versiegelung gekauft - drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich das sauber drauf bekomme.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Susanne

Ist richtig schön geworden!like
Welche Schrauben hast du denn jetzt genommen?
Nur interessehalber...

Liebe Grüße, Knut


----------



## Susanne (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Knut,

 danke!!

Das  mit den Schrauben war ein halbes Drama. Hab die Schrauben von Eurotec bestellt ... die dann nicht kamen. Als ich irgendwann mal nachgefragt hatte, hieß es, dass diese erst Ende Juni geliefert werden. Also storniert und die Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt genommen (Spax Terrassenschrauben).

Ist das Holz bei Dir eigentlich auch an manchen Stellen gerissen? Bin teils arg enttäuscht von Ipé ... innerhalb von 2 Tagen waren auch bei noch nicht verarbeiteten Brettern Risse drin. Aber ansonsten ist es echt klasse das Holz ... so schön angenehm an den Füßen ...

Viele Grüße und wunderschönen Sonntag!
Susanne

P.S. Heute haben wir noch die Hirnholzseiten versiegelt, die ich davor ordentlich geschliffen habe, damit keinerlei spitze Kanten das "Beine in Teich baumeln lassen" beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Susanne

Bei mir ist nichts gerissen.
Auch die Schnittkanten sind noch OK.
  
Die habe ich noch nicht behandelt, da diese noch mal gerade nachgeschnitten wird. Das macht dann ein Fachmann im Zusammenhang mit meiner anderen Terrasse...

Aber das Holz ist schon viel heller als bei der Anlieferung.
  

Aber ich will ja auch noch ölen...

Liebe Grüße, Knut


----------



## Susanne (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Knut,

gar nichts gerissen - das ist toll. Bei mir sind schon einige kleine Risse da ... vielleicht auch weil das Holz so heiß war und ich  es mit Wasser begossen habe, damit man überhaupt drauf laufen kann. Aber es ist mir auch ein Brett, was nur so rumlag, total gerissen. Bin grad nur zu faul in die Garage zu laufen - aber da mach ich auch nochmal ein Foto.

Nachgeschnitten hat bei mir auch ein Fachmann (was soll ich sagen, mein Herzallerliebster hat so viele tolle Maschinen und kann auch so toll damit umgehen. Hab jetzt ja auch überall gefaste Kanten).

Häng nochmal 2 Bildchen von den Kanten dran ... solange das Holz braun ist, wird mans kaum sehen. (Ich würde auch am liebsten ölen oder Lasur drauf machen, damit das Holz schön bleibt, aber mein Optisches-Ego und mein Wasserqualitäts-Ego streiten noch ... momentan hat das Wasserqualitäts-Ego eindeutig die __ Nase vorne).

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe jetzt eine zweite Lieferung für meine andere Terrasse erhalten und da war die Qualität auch nicht ganz so gut...
Und im Vergleich konnte man dann gut sehen, wie schnell das Holz ausbleicht! 
(Links ca. 2 Monate alt, rechts frisch geliefert)
  

Risse habe ich jetzt auch und daher alles geölt.

Wichtig! Erst ölen und dann die Schnittkanten versiegeln. 
Durch die Versiegelung geht das Öl nicht durch und so bleiben die Kanten hell (und man sieht wo man überall die Versiegelung hingeschmiert hat )
Hoffe das sich das noch angleicht!

Aber insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden und bin froh, dass ich mir die Arbeit mit der verdeckten Verschraubung gemacht habe!
      
Jetzt muss ich noch an der seitlichen Verblendung arbeiten...

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2014)

Knut.... klasse 
Jetzt wo Du das so gut kannst....
willste nich' gleich bei uns ein Deck bauen...
wäre auch nur ein kleineres


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Juli 2014)

Danke für die "Blumen", Eva-Maria

Im Schrauben bin ich jetzt Weltmeister  (gibt es analog zumTennis-Arm eigentlich einen Akkuschrauber-Arm?)

Aber ist alles kein Hexenwerk - gut planen und sich Zeit lassen!

Dann schaffst Du das auch ohne meine direkte Hilfe 
Und hinterher ist man stolz, dass man es selbst geschafft hat!

Aber bei Fragen einfach melden!

Liebe Grüße, Knut


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Knut und Susanne,
ihr habt ja echt tolles Holz gehabt, ich seh' da keine Verwerfungen! So toll war das bei mir nicht, zum Glück habe ich daher die tiefe Nut nach oben gelegt (statt nach unten). Mit der Verfärbung hast Du recht, Knut. Allerdings altert das Holz, und damit sind solche Farbunterschiede schon nach wenigen Jahren kein Thema mehr, um so mehr wären es potenzielle Risse wegen zu schneller Austrocknung (also schnell nach Verlegung ölen, und dann Kanten imprägnieren, oder Farbunterschiede dulden). 
Meine Terrasse hätte mal wieder eine Ölung nötig, vorab müsste ich allerdings mit dem Kärcher drüber. Das, was dabei abgeht, ist deutlich belastender für den Teich, als ein paar Milliliter Terassenöl.


----------



## Susanne (25. Juli 2014)

Sodele - bin auch mal wieder online  und erfreue mich gerade daran, dass Du Knut wohl auch den Ikea-Sonnenschirm hast mit dem hohen UV-Schutz und dem Schwenkarm ... jaja ... der steht bei mir auch auf IPE .

Mit dem IPE bin ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden, seit mein Herzallerliebster die Kanten versiegelt hat gibt es keine neuen Rissbildungen mehr. Farbe verblasst auch, aber damit lebe ich, Ölen oder streichen kommt für mich nach wie vor nicht in Frage ... noch ist es eh hübsch genug - und vor allem das Barfuß-Gefühl ist Oberklasse. Wir ziehen immer instinktiv die Schuhe aus, wenn wir drauf gehen, wirkt einfach so "häuslich" der Steg, da wären die dreckigen Gartenlatschen fehl am Platz.

Bin mal gespannt, was ich in ein paar Jahren zu dem Holz sage. Da es inzwischen bezahlt ist, tuts auch nimmer so arg weh, wenns auch schon arg schweineteuer war.

@ Rolf: Kärcher soll ja mehr kaputt machen dauerhaft als helfen. Wie wäre es mit der guten alten Wurzelbürste? Damit machste weniger Holzstruktur kaputt.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Aug. 2014)

Also...

Da jetzt schon zwei nur deshalb hier ins Forum eingetreten sind, um mich zu fragen ob ich mit dem Lieferanten zufrieden bin, will ich kurz sagen: JA, ich bin soweit zufrieden, aber ich habe auch keinen Vergleich mit anderen Lieferanten!

*Ich* würde wieder IPE und auch wieder DielenFix nehmen, aber ich kann aber bis jetzt hier nur auf eine kurze Zeitspanne zurückblicken.

Und ich bin hier kein Fachmann zu dem Thema und kann nur meine Erfahrung und Meinung wiedergeben!
Ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe, wird sich erst in der Zukunft zeigen.

Ach ja, ich habe mit der Firma Bremer Holzvision nichts zu tun und habe nur dort gekauft.
Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man da auch gut anrufen und mit denen reden, wenn man Fragen hat.

Bitte, bitte tretet nicht nur in diese schöne Forum ein, um mich nach dem Holzlieferanten zu fragen. 
Ich werde zukünftig auf Fragen von jemanden der hier nur deshalb eintritt nicht mehr antworten! 

Es geht doch hier in erster Linie um Gartenteiche und einen Austausch an Erfahrung 

Viele Grüße, 

Knut


----------



## PeterW (31. Aug. 2014)

Hi Knut,
habe mir dein Projekt gerade das erste Mal angeschaut, ist ja echt super geworden.
Obere und untere Terasse quasi wie aus einem Guss und das Holz sieht vom Farbton her
auch sehr gut aus. Dann weiterhin viel Spass darauf.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Knut,
ich hoffe, Du bleibst dem Forum noch eine Weile treu ! Es wäre echt schade, nichts mehr von Dir zu hören. Dass sich die Interessen in solch einem Forum mit der eigenen Erfahrung verschieben, kann ich gut verstehen . Lass Dich also nicht zu sehr von neugierigen Fragern ärgern, das ist ein gutes Zeichen! Um mal zu zeigen, warum ich auf Dein Holz so neidisch bin, und warum so viele fragen, hänge ich mal einen Ausschnitt von meiner Terasse an (den man an einigen Stellen so wieder findet...). Damit sind dann wohl gleich meine Antworten zu UK, Schrauben etc. beantwortet.


----------



## Michael H (1. Sep. 2014)

Morsche

Bau ja auch gerade meine Terrasse auf mit altem Bangkirai .

Das Holz ist 5 jahre alt und wurde nicht behandelt .

Klar muß ich auch die geraden Dielen raussuchen .

Holz arbeitet halt egal welches .

Finde aber den alten Verwitterten Lock auch schön , trotzdem werde ich es auch Ölen wenn ich fertig bin , einmal soll das Holz auch mal was Gutes bekommen .


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Rolf

so schnell lasse ich mich nicht vertreiben 

Aber wenn man Schreiben mit einer langen Latte an Fragen bekommt, ist das natürlich ein Lob, aber es kann einen auch überfordern! 
Und wenn man dann davon ausgehen kann, dass der "Frager" auch nichts zu diesem Forum beitragen will, finde ich das halt nicht so gut. 
Unser Forum funktioniert nur so gut, weil alle auch bereit sind was dazu beizutragen! 

Viele Grüße,

Knut

PS: Ich habe auch nur den "Vorteil", dass ich schon mehrere Holzterrassen gebaut und auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt habe (Siehe: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/haltbarkeit-von-fichtenholz-unterkonstruktion.41755/)


----------



## astrasilver (8. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Knut,

ich habe auch schon mehrere Holzterrassen gebaut und bin auch zufällig vom Fach.
Zweitens muss man sich ja erst mal Informationen einholen, bevor man mit einem Teichbau und angrenzenden Bauwerken los legt. Erst dann kann man sich auch mit eigenen Posts beteiligen.
Wer sagt denn, dass es ein Unding ist sich über egal was in den Posts hier im Thread erwähnt wird näher zu erkundigen? Dafür ist doch ein Forum.
Ich tat das eben per PN, weil die anderen User mir zu dem gewünschten Thema nicht hätten helfen können.
Ich habe lange Jahre selbst ein großes Opel Forum geleitet, aber so etwas ist mir bisher nicht untergekommen.
Der Deutsche ist eben ein Faultier, aber eben nur so lange er nicht selbst etwas in Erfahrung bringen will.
Deinem Tipp zufolge dort einfach mal anzurufen, ist natürlich klasse, aber das kann mir die Frage nach der Zufriedenheit eines Kunden nicht beantworten.
Das ist wie, wenn ich beim Taschendieb anrufe und ihn frage wo er denn heute auf Streifzug geht.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass meine Anfrage an Dich für Dich so tabu war.

Schönen Tag noch.

Astrasilveredition


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Astrasilver,

Alles OK - ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen.
Und ich habe doch auf deine PN geantwortet, oder? (Und Du warst halt nicht der Einzige)

Und ich finde es klasse, wenn Du dich hier mit Deiner Erfahrung hier im Forum einbringst! 

Herzlich Willkommen!



Knut


----------



## astrasilver (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Knut,

vergessen verzeihn.
Ich sag nur noch so viel dazu : Es ist halt beim Holzeinkauf nicht so, wie wenn man irgendein Werkzeug kaufen will. Das Werkzeug ist von Bosch und gibt es nur so, also kann man prima Händler und Preise vergleichen. Deshalb hatte ich es nicht eingesehen unwissentlich für dasselbe Holz irgendwo mehr zu bezahlen als beim Bremer. Da ich sonst keine Erfahrungsberichte zu dem gefunden habe und Dein Thread über Google erschien, schrieb ich Dich halt mal an. Ich hätte nämlich sonst nur noch einen Bekannten gehabt, der dort schon bestellt hatte. Normalerweise hätte ich halt in den einschlägigen Bewertungsforen erwartet über die Bremer etwas zu finden. Naja jetzt werde ich halt abwarten, ob alles gut geht.
Ja gut Du hattest geantwortet, aber halt auch nicht zu allem.
Das kenne ich aber halt leider zu gute auch von Firmen. Die wollen etwas verkaufen und schreiben undeutliche Artikelbeschreibungen oder es fehlen Maße etc. Wenn man dann anfragt, dauert es vorneweg drei Mails bis man mal alles zusammen hat. Wenn ich doch persönlich in einem Autohaus bin, will ich doch auch beraten werden. Deshalb meinte ich ja, dass der Deutsche ein Faultier ist. Wenn ich aber keinen Bock auf Beratung habe, dann darf ich eben den Beruf nicht ausüben.
So das langt jetzt.

Grüße,

Astrasilver


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Nachdem mein Deck jetzt ein Jahr alt ist, habe ich im Rahmen des Frühjahrsputz beschlossen auch hier Hand anzulegen.

Das Holz ist doch sehr hell geworden und der satte Farbton ist für mich einfach schöner.
  
Gereinigt habe ich mit dem Mittel von Woca und dann mit dem entsprechenden Öl behandelt.
    
Ist schon erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das Holz aus den zwei verschiedenen Lieferungen ist - aber schön finde ich es trotzdem und würde es wieder so machen.
  

Ach ja und der Vollständigkeit halber (und da Astrasilver ja seit September nicht mehr hier im Forum war ): _er_ war mit der Qualität der Bremer Holzvision nicht zufrieden...

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## astrasilver (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo Knut,

ich verstehe jetzt zwar nicht warum Du schon wieder stänkerst?
Ich hatte damals eine total miese Qualität an Ipe von den Bremern gesandt bekommen. Die Ware erhalten die Bremer von Gunreben, der eine angebliche Premium-Version führt, die aber den Erwartungen bei weitem nicht gerecht wird. Aber selbst schuld. Da hatten die Bremer mit ihrer alten Widerrufsbelehrung eben die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht. Ich hatte schön alle zurückgehen lassen auf Bremers Kosten.
Dann hatte ich eben bei Wood-Lounge bestellt und habe ohne Mehrpreis den Bretterquerschnitt erhalten, den ich wollte und das in einer 1a geschliffenen Qualität.

Was willst Du dem Dichter mit Deinem Spruch sagen? Du kannst ja zufrieden mit Deiner Lieferung sein. Ich war es nicht. Ich bin Schreiner und habe vielleicht ein andere Sicht auf Holz als Du. Und was hat das damit zu tun, wann ich das letzte Mal hier im Forum war. Also bevor ich einen Thread mit unnötigen Sprüchen zumülle, melde ich mich lieber nur, wenn es Fragen gibt. Dafür sind Foren da. Alles andere kann man in den dazugehörigen Off Topic Bereichen oder in öffentlichen Communities besprechen.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (12. Mai 2015)




----------



## astrasilver (12. Mai 2015)

UME2


----------

